

Today's Commercial Users of Functional Programming Keynote: Real World Haskell - dons
http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2009/09/04/slides-from-my-cufp-2009-keynote-talk/

======
dons
Essentially a call to arms for the FP community to pursue outreach.

------
gruseom
I clicked through an entire 30 of these slides before bailing; they contain
nothing about commercial uses of functional programming or Haskell.

